
Ask HN: Community to buy pre-made mobile designs - flignats
Does anyone know of a good community that cultivates premade mobile app designs &#x2F; templates for purchase?<p>For example, Themeforest has many themes and there are communities where designers can submit their logo designs for purchase. Is there a similar community for mobile app designs?
======
sjs382
[http://graphicriver.net/](http://graphicriver.net/) has some, mostly for
games.

------
taphangum
[https://myapptemplates.com](https://myapptemplates.com) \- Disclosure: I
founded the site.

